# Ne pas afficher son statut en ligne



## Operating (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à la communauté des forums MacG,

Bien qu’ayant décoché l’option « Afficher mon statut en ligne », j’ai remarqué que, bien souvent, les pages que je suis en train de lire sont affichées sur mon profil.

Cela n’est certes pas un problème grave, mais enfin je préfère quand même que l’on ne puisse pas voir la page que je suis en train de regarder.  

En tout cas, je tiens à féliciter les administrateurs pour ce nouveau forum qui est beaucoup plus pratique (pour citer les messages, par exemple) et je trouve que le design est de bien meilleure qualité.

Bien cordialement,

Operating


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2020)

Si tu regardes ton profil en étant connecté à ton propre compte, tu vois évidemment ces infos. Mais maintenant même, depuis une page en navigation privée, je ne vois pas ton activité, comme tu l'as demandé.


----------



## Operating (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir *Anthony,*



Anthony a dit:


> Mais maintenant même, depuis une page en navigation privée, je ne vois pas ton activité, comme tu l'as demandé.


Merci de cette réponse, c’est bon à savoir 



Operating a dit:


> Bien qu’ayant décoché l’option « Afficher mon statut en ligne »


...Et en plus, il ne s’agit même pas du statut, mais de l’activité actuelle. 

Comme quoi, il faut toujours vérifier ce que l’on avance, mais
_Errare humanum est _!


----------

